# bench increasing



## Legion (Mar 22, 2015)

I know i'll more than likely be the underdog here. lol. When i first came back to the gym i struggled with a plate on bench. so my goal was to get two plates. now i have two plates. i guess i'm writing this because i like the ideal that two plates is my minimum weight on sets. now my goal i three plates. i dont know why i wrote this..guess i wanted to share. lol


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 22, 2015)

Legion said:


> I know i'll more than likely be the underdog here. lol. When i first came back to the gym i struggled with a plate on bench. so my goal was to get two plates. now i have two plates. i guess i'm writing this because i like the ideal that two plates is my minimum weight on sets. now my goal i three plates. i dont know why i wrote this..guess i wanted to share. lol



I remember turning 30 and making a New Years resolution to get into the gym. I walked over to the bench, threw on some 35's to warm up and proceeded to squeeze out 7 reps. 12 years later I managed 417 in competition. Nothing huge, but better then I would have imagined.

Keep it up.

Hawk


----------



## thebrick (Mar 23, 2015)

Nothing wrong with goals Legion! Keep it going. Even after a major surgery last month, I still have goals to get back on track. It keeps us focused and motivated. It keeps us improving. You will get there.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 23, 2015)

You're going to wind up places you could never imagine, just believe and keep working.
Grim


----------



## Legion (Mar 23, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> You're going to wind up places you could never imagine, just believe and keep working.
> Grim



my long term goal is to stand on the Mr. O stage one day. i think i'm well on my way. to drop 45 lbs of fat and put on 39 lbs of ffm in the past 9 months. i'm trying to move as quickly as possible. given the late start and all.


----------

